# importing videos to windows movie maker



## Quincy92 (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm trying to import a video from real player to windows movie maker but an error comes up saying that it's not a supported file type, and it cannot be imported into Windows Movie Maker. Btw, I downloaded the video from megavideo to real player, in case if that might have something to do with the error...


----------



## fairnooks (Oct 1, 2007)

What is the extension of the video file? Almost for sure the video as it is is not supported by WMM because there isn't much that does support a Real Player video except Real Player. I'm not familiar with Megavideo but that's my best guess if you had to use Real Player.


----------



## Yanto (Jul 16, 2008)

There are certain files that WMM doesn't support. So, you'll need a converter. If you want to convert online. The time is probably quite long. You may download realtime converter from:
http://r7cproj.euro.ru/indexe.htm
Then if you want an offline converter, you can use:
RealProducer
I found the real7ime converter from Gabriel site. Perhaps you can find more tips from the site. Happy trying!

http://acespower.blogspot.com


----------



## Quincy92 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks, I converted the videos and can import them now. But now there's another problem: I can't play any of the clips anymore. Whenever I try to, it says, "storage space is full"... What does playing clips have to do with storage space?...


----------



## Yanto (Jul 16, 2008)

It perhaps has connection with the media where you store the files (the original and the converted files). If so, try moving the files to where you have enough disk space. If you are converting real media files directly from a memory, maybe you should move it to harddisk. I don't know whether you get what I mean or not.

http://acespower.blogspot.com


----------

